# nachträglicher bodenablauf



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

ich wollte mir einen neuen filter bauen.einen patronenfilter mit vortex.v2a ist bestellt und die filter elemente kommen auch bald.

ich wollte ihn als schwerkraftfilter betreiben mit bodenablauf. nur wollte ich gerne wissen, ob und wie man einen bodenablauf nachträgl. einbauen kann. wollte zur not das wasser ablassen.
aber nicht unbedingt.eine teichdurchführung in der seite und dann verrohrung bis nach unten will ich nicht.sieht sch... aus.

hat jemand erfahrung mit so was?!?!?

gruß luke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hi Luke,
also Du willst einen Bodenablauf nachträglich einbauen, aber ohne Foliendurchführung und ohne das man ein Rohr sieht.
1. Wasser raus
2. Folie raus oder zur Seite
3. Vlies raus oder zur Seite
4. Bodenablauf setzen und mit Magerbeton fixieren
5. Schächte für Rohrleitung graben
6. Rohrleitung verlegen
7. Druckprobe
8. Vlies rein
9. Folie rein
10. Wasser rein
11. zwei Wochen Wasser Filtern und fischgerecht machen
12. Fische rein

Oder:
Die wesentlich einfachere Lösung mit der Foliendurchführung und dem Rohr im Teich, welches sowiso einen Belag ansetzt und dann fast nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Ich habe diese Lösung gewählt und niemand sieht das Rohr.






So oder so, ein Haufen Arbeit.

Viel Spaß wünscht r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo

ich habe das Problem ebenfalls mit einem Folienflasch und einem Schlauch (grün) nach unten gelöst. Weiterhin einen Flansch für den Skimmer und einen für eine Absaugung in ca 30 cm Tiefe. Und dafür habe ich den Wasserspiegel um ca. 20 cm gesengt. Die Anschlüsse im Teich habe ich nicht verklebt, so daß ich Winter die Ausläufe zum Filter vom Teich aus abdichte und den Filter entleeren kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

ich dachte, es gäbe da einen eifacheren weg.aber ich sehe schon, das es wieder viel schweiß kosten wird.
im boden muß ich denn ablauf mit beton fixieren, damit er nicht verrutscht, oder was?!?

bei meinem ca. 7000 l teich dachte ich an ein 75-er bodenablauf,oder zu klein???


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

hallo luke,

ich weiß nicht ganz genau ob sich der aufwand insgesamt im verhältniss zu einem 7000l teich lohnt - denke ein teich dieser größe lässt sich ganz vernünftig mit einer kleinen pumpe (so etwa 3-5000liter umwälzleistung) betreiben.
..... und alle sch....   probleme sind gelöst ???

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Peter

in dem Beitrag von Rainthanner fehlt wohl noch der Arbeitsgang , Folie auftrennen , weil ohne Loch in der Folie wirds wohl kaum auf diese Art funzen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

hallo peter,

ich will nur noch kurz ergänzen um mißverständnisse auszumerzen.

ein bodenablauf ohne DURCH die folie zu gehen ist nur mit einer saugpumpe möglich - niemals als schwerkraftprinzip.

wo aber die mißverständnisse begründet sind, ist daß man als eine variante die durchführung sehr hoch im teich ansiedeln kann und mit einem rohr auf der folie - im teich zu boden geht oder unter der folie im erdreich und unten im teichboden den foliendurchbruch tätigt.

die erste variante wird sehr oft gewählt wenn nachträglich auf schwerkraft umgestellt wird - so auch bei mir.

wenn noch was unklar ist - frage ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

@Jürgen

Endweder habe ich dich mißverstanden oder ich muß Dir wiedersprechen.

Ich kann nach dem Schwerkraftprinzip mit jedem Schlauch das Wasser ansaugen, ich kann sogar mit dem Schlauch z.B. 2m hoch über dem Wasser einen Hügel überqueren. Die einzigste voraussetzung ist das der Schlauch unterhalb vom Ursprungsgewasserstand endet. Wenn das Wasser oberhalb des normalen Wasserstandes transportiert werden soll muß es allerdings einmalig angesaugt werden, danach läuft alles von alleine.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

hallo fjack,

sicher will ich deinen einspruck als funktionsfähig gelten lassen - auf diese art habe ich schon meinen ganzen teich leerlaufen lassen.
*NUR:*
- würde ich dieses prinzip nie für eine filteranlage etc. empfehlen da sie ganz einfach zu störanfällig ist - d.h. am hochpunkt der leitung an dem sie das teichufer überquert sammelt sich immer ein geringes luftpolster welches sich im lauf der zeit vergrößert - ist genügend luft angesammelt (das kann ohne probleme sehr lange dauern) reißt der wasserstrom ab und meine anlage steht - und ist dann niemand vorort sind meine filterbakterien etc. hinüber.

einzig was ich mir in der theorie vorstellen kann ist eine entlüftung am höchsten punkt installieren - dann könnte es gehen ??? 
.... doch nachwievor muß ich in der lage sein unterdruck zu erzeugen um die sache zum fließen zu bringen ............ und man möge mir bitte erklären wie man in ein z.b. 100er rohrsystem soviel unterdruck bekommt bzw. auf die gegenseite druck damit das wasser anfängt zu fliesen ohne spezielle technische aparaturen ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Fjack, 

physikalisch hast du natürlich recht, dass sich mit dieser Variante "nach einem Impuls" ein Schwerkraftfluss einstellt. 

In der Praxis hat diese Variante bei einem Teich-Schwerkraftsystem aber keine Relevanz. Neben den Problemen bei Lufteinschlüssen - wie Jürgen schon schreibt - muss ein Schwerkraftsystem durch Schieber/Hähne auch mal abgestellt werden und dann läuft diese Variante nicht mehr selbständig an.

Bei einem Schwerkraftsystem in einem Teich bleibt der höchste Punkt der Verrohrung üblicherweise unter dem Teichwasserspiegel, dann gibt es keine Probleme mit Wasserfluss und Lufteinschlüssen.

@Luke, 

wenn der Teich nicht sowieso vergrößert werden soll, erscheint mir der Aufwand für den nachträglichen Einbau eines Bodenablauf auch sehr aufwändig.

Die seitliche Bodenablauf – oder „Staubsauger“ wie ihn r.t. bezeichnet – ist für eine Nachrüstlösung bei überschaubarem Aufwand sicherlich keine schlechte Lösung, habe diesen „Staubsauger“ bei mir auch nachträglich installiert. 

Soooo schlimm sieht das im Laufe der Zeit „veralgte“ Rohr auch wieder nicht aus,  nicht wirklich „schlimmer“ als Pumpe und Schlauch im Teich…

Wenn es örtlich realisierbar ist, kann man das seitlich eingehende Rohr nach oben verlängern und  hat dann auch gleichzeitig einen Skimmer ohne zusätzliche Verrohrung…

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

@ Gast,
eine Foliendurchführung ist eine Foliendurchführung und ein Bodenablauf ist ein Bodenablauf, bei beiden mußt Du logischerweise die Folie ausschneiden. Ich habe auch nirgens geschrieben, dass man keine Folie nicht ausschneiden muß. 
Es geht in diesen Beiträgen um zwei oder sogar drei Varianten, die alle funktionieren. Die Frage ist, wieviel Arbeit man sich machen will und kann. 
Geschrieben steht: 
Bodenablauf setzen und mit Magerbeton fixieren. 
Ja natürlich muß beim Flansch des Bodenablaufes die Folie durchtrennt werden, wie soll denn sonst Wasser und Dreck durch. 
Evtl. nochmal lesen.   

@ Fjack,
das mit dem Aquarium-Reinigungsprinzip geht natürlich nicht lange gut, da die Pumpe nach einer Stockung des Durchflußes sicherlich bald trockenläuft. Oder?   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

ich habe mir jetzt soooo viel mühe beim bau meines teiches gegeben.jetzt werde ich nicht anfangen zu pfuschen.es ist zwar eine menge arbeit, aber dann werde ich mich später nicht mehr darüber ärgern. wenn ich meinen filter komplett habe, dann werde ich das wasser nächtes jahr ablassen und den filter samt bodenablauf einbauen.

scheint mir die vernünftigste lösung zu sein.  danke für eure tips....

gruß luke...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Genau, das ist mit Sicherheit am besten. 
Gruß r.t.


----------

